# New addition to House of Venom



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

Male ophiophagus hannah.


----------



## davidfitch (Nov 19, 2008)

Stunning is it feeding on rodents or snakes? :no1:


----------



## berbers (May 29, 2010)

I saw this on your FB page!! what size enclosure does he have? Also just wondering what size heat source are you using?


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

It feeds on a combo of both.

He is in an 8x2x3 viv with twin 3ft T5 lighting systems


Heated by a 500 watt AHS.




Cheers


Alex.


----------



## Tim Hallam (Aug 17, 2010)

he's a stunner Alex, congratulations 

can I suggest moving those viv locks to the top of the glass out the way or better still throw them in the bin - they'll rip his face up in no time, nasty foookin things viv locks.

nice to see him still in good condition :2thumb:


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Awesome looking specimen. Out of interest what species of snake are you feeding and do you breed them yourself to use as feeders?


----------



## Jstephen (Aug 28, 2011)

AJ76 said:


> Male ophiophagus hannah.


Stunning looks great, great setup too


----------



## 59sound (Feb 19, 2013)

AJ76 said:


> It feeds on a combo of both.


That's awesome, just out of interest, what snakes does he eat? and where do you get them?
I've heard of people having problems buying live rats at pet shops before, I'm imagining the kid at pets at home giving you a funny look when you go in for your 20th corn snake!


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

I have my sources... ;-)


----------



## sean_mac (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow :flrt:


----------

